# Please post pictures of you tank set-ups!



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Please post pictures of you tank set-ups! I am looking for ideas of how to create hiding spots/caves and establishing healthy boundaries for new world cichlids. I am looking to add some PVC pipe accessories to create this environment. I understand that the items that I place in the tank may be removed as the fish grow.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are a few shots from my re-arranged tank: 
http://joec66.blogspot.com/2009/12/new- ... 32009.html


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Not bad at all, but was that a chunk of cement in there?

Oh and your dwarf gourami isn't a dwarf gourami, it's a platinum gourami, one of the line bred forms of a blue/3 spot gourami (a _Trichogaster trichopterus_ vs a dwarf _Colisa lalia_). :thumb:


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

No cement. That was a stone collected when I was snorkeling off of Jupiter Beach.

Correct, there is a Platinum in there. I also have a pearl, and 2 gold. I thought they were in the dwarf category. We all learn something every day!


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

The platinum and gold are the same species, just differant line bred forms. I remember when the platinums first came out, was the first larger gourami I got. Even used it in a 8th grade science project for the labrynth organ. I love pearls, so beautiful.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

The pearls are gorgeous!

The funny thing about this set-up is the gouramis push the Oscar, Texas, and the Parrot around. I am sure things will change in a few months. The gourami are 2 1/2 - 3".


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, those 2 spot/3 spot/blue/gold/opaline/platinum (all the same fish) can be real pushy and actually usually make good tankmates for medium sized cichlids if you don't mind some asian flavor in your new world tanks. Pearls tend to be much more laid back IME, and in others. I know one person that recomends them in discus tanks often!!


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

:lol: ...my blue 3spot gourami holds his own with the JDs and cons. And the biggest JD is 7+"


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Is that oscar ok in with that lot? Won't he grow quicker than the rest & couse problems?

If not I'll add one to my tankl as I am looking to do a similar setup with the below tank


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

here's my three tanks
not alot going on in the 125g cause sometimes they get worked up and end up getting cuts from the wood. i had to remove the pots because i found out they are a hazard for my bichirs. the corner tank is bare cause its a temporary setup


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Is that your blue-33 in the corner tank *HiImSean*?


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah. im hoping to get some larger gymnos this week from ken and put them and the punctata in my 75g and move my smaller gymnos to the corner till they put some size on them. the pike does good with the smaller gymnos but i have a runt and a few cory that im worried about with him


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaosone said:


> Is that oscar ok in with that lot? Won't he grow quicker than the rest & couse problems?
> 
> If not I'll add one to my tankl as I am looking to do a similar setup with the below tank


The Oscar is not OK with the mix in the long term. I actually gave him to a friend who recently lost an Oscar after 12 years.Thanks for sharing your tank!


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

HiImSean said:


> here's my three tanks
> not alot going on in the 125g cause sometimes they get worked up and end up getting cuts from the wood. i had to remove the pots because i found out they are a hazard for my bichirs. the corner tank is bare cause its a temporary setup


I removed the pots from my tank because of everything that i read about some species being clumsy and getting cut on the sharp edges.

Great tanks!


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

JoeC66 said:


> Kaosone said:
> 
> 
> > Is that oscar ok in with that lot? Won't he grow quicker than the rest & couse problems?
> ...


Hi thanks for the response, this tank came with the severums in it but I am looking to get rid of them & the parrots & add a some smaller CA/SA cichlids then thin them out as they grow.....

Looking at your stock list it does seem large is that what your planning on doing?

1 Green Severum
1 Salvini
1 Green Texas
1 Firemouth
1 Blood Parrot Cichlid
4 Dwarf Gourami
1 Cuckoo Catfish

I currently have a 2" Ellioti & Blue Acara along with a pair of 1.5" firemouths to go into this tank but am considoring adding others like a green terror salvini & EBJD along with a school of tetras. So you think that'd be ok?

The tank is 48" X 18" 22" & is 63US G, Thanks.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaosone said:


> JoeC66 said:
> 
> 
> > Kaosone said:
> ...


That list is my current stock in the tank. Everything is working now and I am aware as the fish get bigger and sexual matures kicks in, that the balance can change. Currently, the Severum is ruling the tank. I see the Salvini or Texas taking over this role in the coming months.

EBJD are difficult to keep and I would not add to the mix that you listed, unless the specimen is over 3". The smaller ones tend to be fragile, have poor immune systems, and are passive. The Salvini and/or Terror may kill a EBJD, if stress does not do it first. The EBJD would work with mellow dithers.


----------



## Kaosone (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi Joe,

Thanks for the response, the GT is out the window as it simply gets to big & from what I've been reading about the EBJD's it just seems like to much effort (also explains why the lfs round here only have them in 1" size). There are some 3"-4" normal Jack Dempsys in a store but I wonder if one of them would be a bit large to add with my currnet 2" fish & may bully them? (Plus at 10" they also get bigger than the others I am planning to stock & may be too aggressive for what I am looking for).

I am currently toying with the idea of......

Thorichthys Ellioti
Blue Acara
Firemouth Meeki
Cichlasoma Salvini
Hemichromis Bimaculatus (Jewel Cichlid)

Plus maybye some rummynose tetra's as well.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's mine!
37 gal with 4 Bolivians, 1 dwarf pike and assorted "fillers"


----------



## TangTango (Dec 11, 2009)

This is my 125 gal Tang Tank.









And this is all my other tanks.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

mrs.som said:


> Here's mine!
> 37 gal with 4 Bolivians, 1 dwarf pike and assorted "fillers"


Awesome!

I love the driftwood. I have had a hard time finding good driftwood.


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

TangTango said:


> This is my 125 gal Tang Tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first tank is incredible!


----------



## JoeC66 (Jan 19, 2008)

Kaosone said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Thanks for the response, the GT is out the window as it simply gets to big & from what I've been reading about the EBJD's it just seems like to much effort (also explains why the lfs round here only have them in 1" size). There are some 3"-4" normal Jack Dempsys in a store but I wonder if one of them would be a bit large to add with my currnet 2" fish & may bully them? (Plus at 10" they also get bigger than the others I am planning to stock & may be too aggressive for what I am looking for).
> 
> ...


I had a EBJD that was about 2". The fish did not make it. They are beautiful, but most are weak strains.

A JD of that size would probably bully the other fish, not only because of the size difference, but the age difference.

I have read that Salvini make better specimen than a JD.


----------



## Cichlidzzzzz (Dec 15, 2009)

Im not very expierienced so someone correct me if im wrong but salvinis can be really nasty so i would be carefull adding one to that tank. And as for the jack dempsy, im pretty sure he will run the tank and might bully your other fish. I hear jewels are big tough guys so one of them would prob do fine. Not sure about the others tho


----------



## japes (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

Mrs.Som, is that a mirror for your background?

Love the eartheater tank!

Here's my CA tank. I male JD, 1 female Firemouth, 1 female salvini, 5 tiger barbs.


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Joe: Thanks! that was collected from an Oregon Coast beach and boiled to death before putting in the tank. Definitely one of our favorite pieces 

Jeaninel: Yes, that is a mirror, it is painted onto the back of the tank. I got it that way from the "chain pet store". It is a Marineland Eclipse 37 tall.


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/r/20hprpi/6
my ...
still filling up with fish.. and liveplants

so far..
2 nics
2 severums
2 curviceps
1 firemouth
2 upside catfish
1 knife fish
3 bristlenose catfish
1 angel
1 cown loach


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/r/20hprpi/6


----------



## 6footer (Dec 19, 2009)

http://tinypic.com/r/20hprpi/6


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)




----------

